# Midsømmer



## Isenmoor (May 30, 2019)

*File Name*: Midsømmer

*File Submitter*: Isenmoor</p >

*File Submitted*: 11 Jul 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

A TTF shooter for wide flat bands with a large fork gap to reduce band wear and forkhits. The handle with pinkie hole is a copy from a small Chinese OTT slingshot. I did a 3D print of this design, but after testing it I must say that the grip was not so comfortable for me as I excepted , so I gave it to a friend. He said that it works nice for him so maybe you can give it a try or transform it into a better version.
Even if it's designed as a 3D print, this slingshot can also be built with 20mm plywood.

Click here to download this file


----------



## whadafork (Oct 25, 2018)

The TTF looks great, any chance you have the OTT version?


----------



## Isenmoor (May 30, 2019)

Sure! I make a OTT Vesion for you. Are 26mm wide fork tips and a fork gap of 45mm ok for you?


----------

